

Show HN: Find your 1Bth-Second Birthday - aparry
http://billionbirthday.com/

======
aparry
1 billion is a hard number to wrap your head around. Try measuring it with the
seconds of your life.

For a recent side project, I built billionbirthday.com to figure out when your
1 billionth second happens.

